# Mixed Global Periods



## aschaffer (May 16, 2008)

I have a provider that typically bills the following codes together for sinus surgery:
30520
30140-50-59
31255-50
31256-50
31276-50
31287-50

The barrier I have with him right now is that 30520 & 30140 each have 90 global days while the sinus surgery codes 31255, 31256, 31276 & 31287 each have 0 global days.  My provider is insisting that he can bill an E/M with a -24outside of the global for routine follow-ups with no complications because he is only addressing the sinus surgery portion of the procedure in follow-up.  However, he typically bills a debridement of the turbinates on the same day as the "follow=up."  The debridement is a planned procedure at the the time of the original procedure - not a complication.

I was my understanding (though I cannot find it published anywhere) that when you perform multiple procedures on the same day with mixed global periods that whatever the highest global is, that is your global period for that day.

Any thoughts????  I'm looking for something in writing to back me up.

Thanks!
Amy


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (May 18, 2008)

That is an interesting question, I am going to do some research on that one.


----------

